# Purchase Wood Chunks



## billbo (May 4, 2009)

I found a website that sells some different chunk woods for smoking. http://www.bbqsmokingwood.com/default.asp

Does anyone else have a favorite place to buy chunks? I thought some exotics would be good gifts to ask for for birthday etc. Thanks for any input!


----------



## bbq ron (May 5, 2009)

do it best .com they are a good choice for me


----------



## billbo (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Ron!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 5, 2009)

does this site have wood chunks and chips avaible???


----------

